# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Σπασμένο φτερό?

## vagg

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!πριν λίγο καιρο μου βγηκαν τα μικρα απο την φωλια (zebra finches) 2...το ενα λοιπον το τσημπησαν στο φτερο οι γονεις του και τ εβγαλαν τα φτερα ετσι εβαλα χωρισμα για να το ταιζουν μεχρι πουβγηκαν τ φτερα ξανα αλλα παρατηρω οτι αντι να ειναι κολλημενα στην πλατη οπως ειναι τ φυσιολογικο αλλα αυτο εχει κληση προς τα πανω και λιγο διαγωνια...ειναι σπασμενο ή υπαρχει περιπτωση να βγηκαν τ φτερα στραβα?

----------


## jk21

Mπορει να ειναι γενετικη ανωμαλια .Βαλε φωτο 

Αν ειναι σπασμενο το φτερο , θα δεις τη φτερουγα να κρεμεται πιο χαμηλα το πιθανοτερο

----------


## vagg

Ναι οκ θα προσπαθησω να βαλω αυριο φωτο...αλλα οχι σιγουρα δεν εχει σπασει τοτε τα φτερα μαλλον δεν βγαινουν σωστα

----------


## jk21

ή μπορει απλα να μην εχει σπασει η φτερουγα αλλα να ειναι ετοιμοροπα 1-2 φτερακια ,τραβηγμενα απο τους γονεις

----------


## panos70

ποσο μικρα ειναι ; εβδομαδων βαλε φωτο

----------


## vagg

Ας μου πει καποιος πως να ανεβασω φοτο παιδια δεν εχω ιδεα...

----------


## panos70

πας στο https://imgur.com/? 

πατας το new post  μετα το browse  kai επιλεγεις απο τον υπολογιστη ποια φωτο δελεις να ανεβασεις την πατας και αφου την ανεβασει το imgur  ολη τοτε κανεις αντιγραφη επικολληση εδω στο θεμα

----------


## panos70

δεν ξερω αν θελει να κανεις ενγραφη εγω εκανα πρωτα και μετα ανεβαζω φωτο

----------

